# PowerDVD 8 kann blu-ray nicht abspielen?!?



## knexfan0011 (17. März 2012)

Ich habe die Blu-Ray Planet der Affen bekommen und wollte sie mir an meinem PC anschauen(2 HD6850 Grakas, 1080p Bildschirm, Blu-Ray Laufwerk), doch das ging nicht. I solle den player updaten, was ich auch gemacht habe. Doch selbst nach einem Neustart des Systems lief der Film nicht. Hierbei ist noch wichtig, dass auf genau dem selben Rechner vor UND nach dem Update die Matrix Blu-Ray Trilogie ohne jegliche Probleme läuft.
Ich benutze PowerDVD 8, weil es bei meinem blu-Ray laufwerk mitgeliefert wurde. Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## mickythebeagle (17. März 2012)

versuche mal den neuen vlc 2.0
PowerDVD hat ja wohl den Codec installiert.
erst Version 11 & 12 spielen auch die neuen Blus ab.


----------



## knexfan0011 (17. März 2012)

Beim VLC 2.0.0 kommt diese Fehlermeldung:
Einlesen der Datei fehlgeschlagen:
VLC konnte die Datei "D:\" nicht lesen. (%m)
Ihre Eingabe konnte nicht geöffnet werden:
VLC kann die MRL 'file:///D:/' nicht öffnen. Sehen Sie für Details im Fehlerprotokoll nach.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2012)

Schaue mal nach einer aktuellen Firmware für das Laufwerk


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. März 2012)

auf der website von LiteOn kann man keine firmware downloaden :/


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. März 2012)

*Hust* Dienstprogramme *Hust*

Alles klar ?!


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. März 2012)

oh danke, hab ich übersehen XD


----------



## knexfan0011 (18. März 2012)

das hat auch nichts geändert


----------



## Murxwitz (18. März 2012)

VLC kann keine mit kopierschutz abspielen, hat was mit den Lizenzen zutun


----------



## norse (19. März 2012)

dann wirst du um das PowerDVD 12 (Ultra oder Pro, standard kann kein BlueRay) nicht herum kommen.


----------



## knexfan0011 (19. März 2012)

Ernsthaft?!?
Da ist es ja schon billiger sich einfach nen blu-ray player neben den PC zu stellen >.<
Noch andere vorschläge? Weil 60€ ist mir definitiv zuviel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2012)

Ähmm, ich habe auch nur die Version 9 ohne Pro oder Ultra und kann BRs ansehen ( war ja dem Laufwerk beigepackt ). Lt deren Liste ist nur 3D bei älteren Versionen nicht verfügbar und die üblichen Tonformateinschränkungen. Dein Problem ist folgendes, die Kompatiblität für aktuelle Filme ist nicht mehr gegeben. Hier mal der Asuzug aus deren Support ( dürfte mir ev. bei den kommenden Blockbustern auch blühen ):



> Da die Entwicklungsphase von der CyberLink PowerDVD 8 Ultra-Einzelhandelsversion nun endet, wird es keine Updates mehr für Blu-ray-Kompatibilität in dieser Version geben. Blu-ray-Titel, die nach April 2010 rauskamen, sind möglicherweise nicht kompatibel mit CyberLink PowerDVD 8 Ultra-Einzelhandelsversion.


Quelle : Cyberlink / Support


----------



## Olstyle (19. März 2012)

Arcsofts Total Media Theatre scheint etwas besser zu sein was den Dauersupport an geht und viele berichten auch dass die Kompatibilität insgesamt besser ist. Ich komme jedenfalls mit Version 3 noch aus obwohl es schon Version 5 gibt.
An einem Neukauf der Software kommst du so oder so nicht vorbei. VLC und MPC können zwar mittlerweile BluRay Streams problemlos öffnen, aber eben nur wenn sie nicht verschlüsselt sind(-> quasi keine Kommerzielle BR).


----------



## knexfan0011 (19. März 2012)

hmm, naja danke für die Hilfe, das ist ja totale Abzocke -.-

100€?!?!?!?!?!!!!
Ich will nur einen Film gucken und keine Geheimdaten der NASA!!!!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2012)

knexfan0011 schrieb:


> hmm, naja danke für die Hilfe, das ist ja totale Abzocke -.-
> 
> 100€?!?!?!?!?!!!!
> Ich will nur einen Film gucken und keine Geheimdaten der NASA!!!!!



Ist leider so bei solcher Software, betrifft mich ja auch da meine Lizenz seit einem 3/4 Jahr abgelaufen ist. Bei mir halt nicht so tragisch da ich am PC kaum schaue und dafür die entsprechende Hardware besitze.


----------



## knexfan0011 (19. März 2012)

Wie ist das denn bei nativen blu-ray playern? Muss man da auch immer neue software nachkaufen?


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2012)

da gibts entweder softwareupdates vom hersteller oder du bist auch drum gestorben.
es gibt genug player die ein jahr nach erscheinen keine updates mehr bekommen, speziell die ~100€ fraktion.

der beste bd-player meiner meinung nach ist die ps3, da wirst du immer mit den aktuellsten updates versorgt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2012)

Mein BR Player geht bei jedem Start uins Netz und versorgt sich mit dem nötigsten. Es gibt wohl einige Modelle dort wird die Pflege äußerst klein geschrieben.

Naja so eine olle Konsole würde ich mir nicht kaufen nur für Filme


----------



## Abductee (19. März 2012)

aus welchem grund?
~220€ bekommst du die kleinste ps3.
+20€ bekomm ich eine bluetooth-fernbedienung die überall im raum funktioniert ohne das ich direkt auf das gerät zielen muss (unter der bettdecke)

soviel kostet auch ein guter bd-player.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2012)

Da ich ja schon eine Home Cinema Anlage habe, und zocken am TV muss nicht sein da dafür der PC da ist


----------



## marcus022 (19. März 2012)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> erst Version 11 & 12 spielen auch die neuen Blus ab.


 
Ich habe PDVD 9 und es laufen auch die allerneuesten Filme


----------



## knexfan0011 (19. März 2012)

Dieser aggressive Kommerz nervt mich grade extrem >.<
Ich habe ja nichts dagegen für Software 10-20 Euro zu bezahlen, bei Spielen auch mal 30 oder 40, aber 100€?!? Und das auch noch für unbestimmte zeit? Da kann ich die Software-Piraterie völlig verstehen..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Ich habe PDVD 9 und es laufen auch die allerneuesten Filme



Aber auch nur weil dort wohl noch kein neuer Kopierschutz drauf ist


----------



## marcus022 (20. März 2012)

Naja wenn der neue Kopierschutz kommt mach ich ein Update, ganz einfach so wie immer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Naja wenn der neue Kopierschutz kommt mach ich ein Update, ganz einfach so wie immer



Wenn du auf die Seite geschaut hättest wäre aufgefallen das der Support bis Juni 2011 geht. Letztes Update 18.05.2011, *bei Version 10 letztes Update 20,02.2012. *Du oder sogar ich müßten bei einem neuen Kopierschutz eine neue Version kaufen


----------



## marcus022 (21. März 2012)

hm, ich glaube dir. Aber ich habe vor zwei Tagen ein Update gezogen. Wozu war das dann ?

edit: bestimmt die Vorbereitung darauf das jetzt keins mehr kommt ^^


----------



## Olstyle (21. März 2012)

Die OEM Versionen haben zum Teil längere Aktualisierungszeiträume als die Einzelkaufversionen.


----------



## marcus022 (21. März 2012)

Okay. Eine Frage hab ich noch hierzu. Ist es bei der Version 10/12 auch noch so das er den Aero Desktop deaktiviert wenn man eine Blueray abspielt ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2012)

Mag ja sein, nur ich hatte vor Monaten ein Update gezogen und danach kam nix mehr. Weder vor 2 Monaten noch innerhalb der letzten Wochen. Vielleicht hattest du nur das letzte Update nicht gezogen?
Das die OEMs länger Updates bekommen bezweifel ich eher, die sind ja meist eh schon kastriert. Bei den früheren Versionen war ja nichtmal 5.1 möglich. 
Gute Frage wegen Aero, da müßte jemand ran der die Version besitzt ansonsten ist auf der Seite nix zu finden


----------



## Abductee (21. März 2012)

ich hab die version 10 hier und die schaltet Aero auch aus.


----------



## marcus022 (21. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius das vorletzte Update war im Januar glaube ich. Naja  belassen wirs es dabei. Muss ich halt upgraden irgendwann. Aber das der  Aero sich beim 10er auch noch deaktiviert ist schon n Ding. Nicht das es  schlimm wäre aber trotzdem, bei dem heutigen Entwicklungsfortschritt eigentlich ein Unding. Trotzdem bleibe ich bestimmt bei PDVD. Ich danke euch (Bakteruis, Abductee und Olstyle) für die Infos.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2012)

Jepp belassen wir es dabei, vielleicht geschieht ja noch ein Wunder. Komisch ist es schon das die Software so altbacken ist, vielleicht mal neu programmieren anstatt Teile einzuflicken


----------

